# percoset and oxycontin



## KRinOnt

Oh good. Another twist and turn in my bizarre life. It was brought to my attention by a friend that it's possible my wife is taking percoset or oxycontin. It would certainly explain a lot about her behaviour and decisions. 
I already knew that this slug she lives with used to deal. I already knew that his previous involvement was with a married woman who is now a known crack/meth addict and pretty much homeless. 
My wife suffers from multiple chronic disorders that cause her a great deal of pain ( FM, missing two vertebrae, IBS, complete bowell rotation (Intestinal malrotation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) etc...)
I'm now on the lookout for signs of addiction/withdrawl such as scratching, yawning, sweating, muscle pain, flu-like illness etc. I know she's missed a lot of time off work lately. She's complaining right now of terrible back pain. I see her yawn a lot. I see an excessive number of cash withdrawls from ATM's for exactly the same amount each time starting in July when all this BS started. The withdrawls are from her father's accounts which see has joint access to ( long story for another day ). 
Can anyone with experience in this offer any advice or insight? Thanks.


----------



## 827Aug

Those are some serious medications and highly addictive. People who take those become highly agitated when they can't get them. Are they being prescribed by a pain management physician? What specifically are you wondering about?


----------



## KRinOnt

827Aug said:


> Those are some serious medications and highly addictive. People who take those become highly agitated when they can't get them. Are they being prescribed by a pain management physician? What specifically are you wondering about?


If she is taking them she's getting them illegally from the guy she lives with.


----------



## RPosie

KRinOnt said:


> I'm now on the lookout for signs of addiction/withdrawl such as scratching, yawning, sweating, muscle pain, flu-like illness etc. I know she's missed a lot of time off work lately. She's complaining right now of terrible back pain. I see her yawn a lot.
> Can anyone with experience in this offer any advice or insight? Thanks.


....it's so hard, isn't it when those we love are struggling?

So you are looking for ways to figure out if she's on oxycontin or percs - one, have you asked her? Flat out express your concern....pain like what you describe as she has isn't fun to deal with, and people will do all sorts of things to remedy themselves of it. Unfortunately a lot of these things are counterproductive. Can you get her to a pain specialist who can appropriately analyze her pain?

Feel her nose....from my experience, if she's on oxy, it will be _very_ cold to the touch. If she's in withdrawl, she's prob going to have terrible headaches. 

Do you two live together?


----------



## KRinOnt

RPosie said:


> Do you two live together?


 No we don't. It's hard to observe for long stretches of time. Her behaviour has been very, very inconsistent. The OM was out of town for over a week and she suddenly gets this terrible back pain, takes a day off work with the "flu" and starts getting way too friendly and personal with me.
He comes home and within a day she's ripping me to the kids over minor crap. It's clear he has a hold over her and when he isn't around she's immune. If he has her hooked and dangles it like a carrot it would explain a lot.


----------



## 827Aug

People generally taking these two medications are out in "La La Land". They are incoherent and often speak with a "thick tongue". When they can't get the meds, they usually become highly agitated and dramatic. They usually scream about their pain. Those two medications are very expensive on the street. The only sure way to confirm the usage is by drug tests though. 

If the guy your wife is living with is dealing in prescription medication, there are easy ways to end that. Law enforcement loves to bust those drug rings.


----------



## KRinOnt

827Aug said:


> People generally taking these two medications are out in "La La Land". They are incoherent and often speak with a "thick tongue". When they can't get the meds, they usually become highly agitated and dramatic. They usually scream about their pain. Those two medications are very expensive on the street. The only sure way to confirm the usage is by drug tests though.
> 
> If the guy your wife is living with is dealing in prescription medication, there are easy ways to end that. Law enforcement loves to bust those drug rings.


Those drugs are dirt cheap in Canada. As little as $4-5 a pill.


----------



## 827Aug

I'm not sure how the laws are in Canada. Here in the US it would be so easy to bust the guy your wife is hanging out with. All it would take is one phone call to the appropriate law enforcement person. How is this guy getting his supply? I imagine it is much easier to acquire narcotics in Canada.


----------



## GuiltyAsCharged

May I ask why your wife is living with another man and why you are even concerned about what she is doing? Unless she has custoday of your children and in that case it would make sense to be concerned about your childrens well being......


----------

